# Chon!



## JosephAOI (Sep 22, 2011)

OMFG!!!!!!!
Chon is so fucking incredible that I had to go and make a thread for them. I just found out about them from the thread on The Astral Observatory and they are so close to the music I hear in my head that I want to play that it's crazy. Can anyone give me more bands like them? Is their guitarist on here perhaps?


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/162746-chon.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/74576-chon-progressive-fusion-metal.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...w-chon-song-up-progressive-upbeat-fusion.html

there used to be a bunch more threads but they have been moved togethor and stuff

there releasing a NEW song tommarrow, and was going to make a thread for that when the time came.


----------



## in-pursuit (Sep 22, 2011)

great band indeed, I haven't remembered to check on them for quite a while the last I heard their drummer or bassist had left the band to focus more on school? I wonder if they're working on any new material because that would be sick.

edit - 'd by a wizard


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 22, 2011)

and there guitarist isnt on here i dont believe


----------



## skeletor88 (Sep 22, 2011)

Not to be giving a shameless self promotion but I've been told my band sounds similar to CHON.

The Helix Nebula | Facebook


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 22, 2011)

in-pursuit said:


> great band indeed, I haven't remembered to check on them for quite a while the last I heard their drummer or bassist had left the band to focus more on school? I wonder if they're working on any new material because that would be sick.



posted 2 hours ago

"Yo, we're sorry as fap, but there will never be a new song. NO but actually there were some problems with transferring guitar parts since protools is a huge bitch. However, the song will be ready for you all tomorrow afternoon. FOR SURE. NO QUESTIONS ASKED. FO FREE."


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 22, 2011)

skeletor88 said:


> Not to be giving a shameless self promotion but I've been told my band sounds similar to CHON.
> 
> The Helix Nebula | Facebook



Your band is both similar, and awesome.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 22, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> posted 2 hours ago
> 
> "Yo, we're sorry as fap, but there will never be a new song. NO but actually there were some problems with transferring guitar parts since protools is a huge bitch. However, the song will be ready for you all tomorrow afternoon. FOR SURE. NO QUESTIONS ASKED. FO FREE."



Oh god yes.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 22, 2011)

I love this band more than my own siblings.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 22, 2011)

MikeH said:


> I love this band more than my own siblings.


 QFT


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh, man. New song. Sweet jesus, yes...


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 23, 2011)

Are they on facebook?


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 23, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Are they on facebook?



yep


----------



## Enselmis (Sep 23, 2011)

I was hoping a thread about them would pop up! They are most excellent!


----------



## Fabrizi0 (Sep 23, 2011)

I love chon!! ahhhh they are indeed most excellent!!
I will actually be playing with them on nov. 2nd here in Vegas with my band,along with White arms of Athena!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 23, 2011)

Great solo in that song.


----------



## gunch (Sep 23, 2011)

Been a huge fanboy for awhile. I also agree with MORE NEW WAVE OF PROGRESSIVE BANDS, MORE!!!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh a new song?? Cool! Haven't listened to these guys in a while.
I absolutely LOVE the kind of laid back production on this. Reminds me of Halcyon  It sounds so much better than in your face metal mixes.


----------



## prh (Sep 23, 2011)

such a good band, i knew mario was a genius but i didnt realise the other guitarist was too :O


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 23, 2011)

silverabyss said:


> Been a huge fanboy for awhile. I also agree with MORE NEW WAVE OF PROGRESSIVE BANDS, MORE!!!


Ask and it shall be given  

As soon as I find more members and hone my chops a bit more


----------



## adrock (Sep 23, 2011)

i REALLY REALLY like this!! it reminds me a lot of The Fall of Troy, who i'm a huge fan of. i was so pissed when they broke up, but i think these guys will help fill that void...


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 23, 2011)

skeletor88 said:


> Not to be giving a shameless self promotion but I've been told my band sounds similar to CHON.
> 
> The Helix Nebula | Facebook


 
I don't get the relation really, well other than the fact you both are awesome.


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 23, 2011)

they have great stuff! 

I'm playing with them on Nov 2nd


----------



## Enselmis (Sep 23, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> posted 2 hours ago
> 
> "Yo, we're sorry as fap, but there will never be a new song. NO but actually there were some problems with transferring guitar parts since protools is a huge bitch. However, the song will be ready for you all tomorrow afternoon. FOR SURE. NO QUESTIONS ASKED. FO FREE."



Welp, so much for that one. Unless I missed something.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 24, 2011)

CHON | Facebook

the song is called OG


----------



## gunch (Sep 24, 2011)

Wasn't what I was expecting but very cool nonetheless.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 24, 2011)

skeletor88 said:


> Not to be giving a shameless self promotion but I've been told my band sounds similar to CHON.
> 
> The Helix Nebula | Facebook



Dude, I was just going to post that you sound a lot like CHON. Wait, is this Jake?


----------



## Enselmis (Sep 24, 2011)

WOOT NEW CHON


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah i posted it last night, the youtube link is a nice touch though


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 26, 2011)

Look what I found! Mario's guitar!


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 26, 2011)

^ Boner material


----------



## MikeH (Sep 29, 2011)

So Chon's other band, To Each His Own, just got signed by BlkHeart Group. They certainly sound WAY different than I expected, but I dig it. I'm a sucker for cheesy clean vocals, though. Not a big fan of the growling/screaming, oddly enough.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Sep 29, 2011)

haha another Chon thread. Well they're an awesome band so no complaints here lol


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 29, 2011)

MikeH said:


> So Chon's other band, To Each His Own, just got signed by BlkHeart Group. They certainly sound WAY different than I expected, but I dig it. I'm a sucker for cheesy clean vocals, though. Not a big fan of the growling/screaming, oddly enough.




i dont really like it to much, but if it gets chon more well known, more power to them


----------



## Ricreech (Sep 29, 2011)

Chon! <3 Mario's phrasing is so tasty!


----------



## thenickarchives (Sep 29, 2011)

that dude (mario?), has a great left hand haha. his hammers/pull offs are so fast/clean


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 29, 2011)

Ricreech said:


> Chon! <3 Mario's phrasing is so tasty!


 Yours is too man! Let's not forget that it was you who led me to them too!


----------



## Ricreech (Sep 29, 2011)

JosephAOI said:


> Yours is too man! Let's not forget that it was you who led me to them too!



Thanks man! and Mario is basically the reason I started to work a lot more on my phrasing  haha


----------



## skeletor88 (Sep 30, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Dude, I was just going to post that you sound a lot like CHON. Wait, is this Jake?



Nah man don't get your hopes up, just the bass player (Simon) here lol.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 1, 2011)

Log In | Facebook

VOTE FOR CHON NOW!!


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 4, 2011)

!


reminds me of chon alot, in a way


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 21, 2012)

Woooooo, I got bored.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 22, 2012)

Always been my favourite song of there's and this is just pretty amazing



I wish I had the slightest clue how to go about counterpoint like that


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 22, 2012)

Any idea what his RG is? Is it just an RG575 with a custom paint job?


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the fact that the other band got signed has helped Chon immensely. They added me on myspace in early 08 and had Elliptical Illuminations, Mountains of Creation, Temporarily Destabilized, and Accross the Spectrum done already. Also, here's the scoop on the floral rg:
The Shat, My babyy. Super thin, tung-oiled Ibanez Wizard II...


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 24, 2012)

this band is very awesome... amazing riffs and great songwriting


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah. It's a very refreshing band. I'd like to hear them do a song that was a little less busy just to see what that would be like, but I really dig their current style. Mario can really play, that's for sure.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone who lives anywhere near San Diego, please go hang out with Mario and have him play a 7 or 8 for a while. It's killing me to know what he would do with one.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 28, 2012)

Yo guys.


----------



## Alpenglow (Jan 28, 2012)

Erick's playthrough of "Breathe" is up on Mario's channel now! Check it out!  They're so fucking amazing! 
EDIT: Realized Joseph beat me to the links, so.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 28, 2012)

Haha, doubles. You chaps beat me to it. It's kinda funny that the msol has stock pups (at least the neck is anyway) and Mario decided to mod the rg320. I think I might take a crack at learning Elliptical Illuminations. I'll probably fail, but I can try, haha.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 31, 2012)

Red alert: This needs to happen!
CHON Album Fund by Mario Camarena &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 31, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> and there guitarist isnt on here i dont believe




Shit! nice playing


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 31, 2012)

CHON is in my top 5 all time bands glad to see theyre getting some love on ss.org


----------



## pineappleman (Jan 31, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> Red alert: This needs to happen!
> CHON Album Fund by Mario Camarena &mdash; Kickstarter



Pledged $50.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn, how the hell did I miss this thread? lol They've been my favorite band for 2 years now. Glad to see people on here know of them. Can't wait until they release their album. Their old drummer is such a retard for quitting. But hey, shit happens for a reason, I guess. 

If you wanna hear a bangin' track from them that hasn't been recorded, youtube search "chon new song" and there should be a live vid of them. It's not OG. It's an old vid from about 3 maybe even 4 years ago. I can't put the link up 'cause I'm at work and the interwebz is blocked from youtube here but search it up. It's by far my favorite Chon song and I love all their songs. The quality isn't the best but it's clear enough to hear the riffs and drums somewhat clearly. I promise that you won't be dissappointed if you're a Chon fan. I messaged Mario on youtube about the song possibly being recorded and he said it will be on their album. EP, or whatever their releasing. Check dah shit out, sons.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 31, 2012)

@pineappleman - you're awesome! I can't donate that much, but I will give as much as I can tomorrow. School has been intense and is keeping me busy.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 31, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> @pineappleman - you're awesome! I can't donate that much, but I will give as much as I can tomorrow. School has been intense and is keeping me busy.






You win


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 31, 2012)

They have a stickam session going on at the moment. Every time I try to log in it "bans" me. So instead of me asking serious questions, they're stuck with all the other idiots saying they need 8 strings and asking what shampoo Mario uses -__-'


----------



## ridealot100 (Feb 1, 2012)

They have a kickstarter going right now to fund the new album! 
If you dig the tunes, hop over and donate a few bucks. 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/869084598/chon-album-fund Someone already posted *** but for those who missed it. This needs to happen! haha 


That and add em on Facebook because they are doing stickam sessions twice a week.


----------



## gunch (Feb 1, 2012)

Here these guys are making the freshest most exciting music in the whole scene and they practically have to beg for money to cut an EP.

Fucked up world we live in, man.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 1, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> Here these guys are making the freshest most exciting music in the whole scene and they practically have to beg for money to cut an EP.
> 
> Fucked up world we live in, man.


 

Realest shit I've heard all day.


----------



## guitarrmar (Feb 1, 2012)

yo it's mario from chon, i forgot that i made an account on here a while ago.. whatttupppppp!


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 1, 2012)

guitarrmar said:


> yo it's mario from chon, i forgot that i made an account on here a while ago.. whatttupppppp!


 

Yo, what's good, bro! haha Any new teasers or clips comin' soon?


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey, Mario! I'm the one who posted on Chon's wall about the composition question. Nice to see you over here! Also, @silverabyss, this is sad but true ¬__¬


----------



## guitarrmar (Feb 4, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> Yo, what's good, bro! haha Any new teasers or clips comin' soon?



Oh yeahh! we might have one out in the next couple of days!


----------



## guitarrmar (Feb 4, 2012)

if anyone needs our songs you can download them all here! CHON SONGS.zip


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 4, 2012)

It's like the melodic parts of Veil of Maya, but all the time. I love it!!


----------



## codync (Feb 4, 2012)

guitarrmar said:


> if anyone needs our songs you can download them all here! CHON SONGS.zip



Hey, you're good at guitar.

CHON makes me feel like I'm on the beach every time I listen. I don't know how someone my age could write music as good as yours, but you do a hell of a job. Props!


----------



## gunch (Feb 7, 2012)

Why does Erik's rg321 look so damned nice?


----------



## lobee (Feb 26, 2012)

Only 72 hours left! CHON Album Fund by Mario Camarena &mdash; Kickstarter

I put my measly $20 in, but unless there is a big wave at the end, or one big spender, it's not looking good. 

By the way in case the any of the band is reading this, what happened to those Elliptical Illuminations shirts you were selling? When I was finally ready to buy one the exp.bigcartel.com store went down. Will you please take my money for a white one in a size large?


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 27, 2012)

This isn't cool at all. If any band deserved $5000 to go into the studio to record, it's these guys. They're struggling trying to make incredible music while bands like Asking Alexandria and shit are thriving on washed up garbage.

It's just sad


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 28, 2012)

It's even more sad that the metalcore band Mario is in is signed and has a bigger following than CHON ¬__¬


----------



## kamello (Feb 28, 2012)

fuuuuuuuuck  , would love to cooperate, but im under 18 and I don`t have a credit card

I never had too much faith in doing instrumental music, but these guys, Periphery intrumental Demos, and Scale The Summit really motivates me to try to do something




oh, and let`s hope someone with a shitload of money to waste cooperates in the last minute


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks the system can´t handle February 29th. It says there are still 28 days to go.


----------



## The ProfEscher (Jun 16, 2012)

Bump? This band is still awesome.

I did a cover of Elliptical Illuminations if anyone's into that:


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 16, 2012)

The ProfEscher said:


> Bump? This band is still awesome.
> 
> I did a cover of Elliptical Illuminations if anyone's into that:




awesome job, way too much gain though


----------



## The ProfEscher (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha, I definitely don't have Mario's ridiculous legato abilities, so I need the gain.


----------



## The ProfEscher (Jul 27, 2012)

Bump for awesome facebook status:


> Yo guys, It's Mario. Here's the gnarly news. After thinking about this for months, I've decided to leave my other band To Each His Own to focus fulltime on CHON and the music that's truly in my heart. I fuckin love those dudes, and I know they're going to make it far with the band. Be on the lookout for some more news on upcoming shit


Great news, in my opinion. CHON needs way more attention. I can't wait for a full-length release, and also to see how incredible Mario gets at guitar if the band makes it big.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 27, 2012)

My day was made when I read that earlier! So glad he's focusing on CHON!


----------



## Winspear (Jul 28, 2012)

Great!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 28, 2012)

gaaahhhh I love CHON so much


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 28, 2012)

Super legit. I didn't like Chon when I first heard them, but I've grown to really appreciate and like their music.


----------



## Housty00 (Jul 28, 2012)

I saw To Each His own of the 4th of July, with Born Of Osiris. They're chill as fuck dudes, really awesome. I'm not entirely happy he's leaving them, but more Chon is NEVER a bad thing. I've been following them since ~09 maybe. I have Marios signature on my show, too


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jul 28, 2012)

Someone posted this in the fb comments, I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm very excited about this news  CHON is fucking awesome!


----------



## TristanTTN (Jan 10, 2013)

New CHON song!


----------



## Sebski (Jan 11, 2013)

These guys are quality, buzzing for some new recorded material.

I saw someone say in the comments it's not actually a new song though, so does anyone know if there's a recorded version of this somewhere?


----------



## gunch (Jan 12, 2013)

I want a Chon album more than anything on earth


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 12, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> I want a Chon album more than anything on earth


I want it too...maybe not more than ANYTHING, but I like your enthusiasm.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 12, 2013)

I've bought a few lottery tickets since I've turned 18 in the hopes that I'll win and can donate enough money to Mario and Erick so that they can record an album


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 14, 2013)

These guys need an album sooooo much!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 14, 2013)

This is always the first thing to come to mind when I see the word "Chon."








Ten internet points to anyone who understands why.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 8, 2013)

If anyone remembers the "Hot Chocolate Riff" that was on Mario's youtube (I think he may have taken it down), I made a tab for the majority of it. Couldn't figure out the middle section though.

Hot Chocolate Riff.gp5


----------



## jbrin0tk (Mar 8, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> This is always the first thing to come to mind when I see the word "Chon."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may be wrong, but I think the first and second set of characters say chon in the hangul alphabet. Right or wrong?


----------



## gunch (Mar 8, 2013)

jbrin0tk said:


> I may be wrong, but I think the first and second set of characters say chon in the hangul alphabet. Right or wrong?




I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that chon in Korean is an onomatopoeia for a car horn.

HONK HONK

CHON CHON


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 9, 2013)

So I finally gave this band a listen. Ridiculous! Those dudes are awesome at guitar. So damn clean.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 11, 2013)

Alright, guys. Keep it on the DL but I found that Newborn Sun is actually up. CHON hasn't linked it on their FB though 


Some good ol' youtube riffs for us older fans 


CHON


----------



## JoeyW (Jun 11, 2013)

It's amazing


----------



## kamello (Jun 11, 2013)

listening to it right now, sounds less schizoid than their previous stuff so far, but it has such a chill vibe that I love


----------



## abandonist (Jun 11, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Alright, guys. Keep it on the DL




Posts it on the internet...


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 11, 2013)

Only for you guys


----------



## TristanTTN (Jun 11, 2013)

Orgasm everywhere!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful, has a much more heartfelt thing going on for it. Very relaxed.

Newborn Sun specifically is much slower than I expected but I love it!

10/10 would bang.


----------



## DrZoidberg (Jun 11, 2013)

Cannot wait to rock this and new Scale the Summit today!


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 11, 2013)

After my first listen i really must say im impressed. It sounds very different to their earlier stuff in terms of atmosphere and feeling, instead of really fast in-your-face riffage you get these rather slow really well thought out songs. All the wait for their new stuff was definitely worth it! This is going to be a strong contentender of my best of 2013 list.


----------



## WolleK (Jun 11, 2013)

Bought it via Bandcamp, recommended it directly to other friends


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 11, 2013)

I really hope all you dudes will actually buy this from them. The support, not only in $$$, but in first week sales could land Chon a label contract, not to mention, potentially enough money to record another EP in the near future. I'm personally donating at least $30.


----------



## Housty00 (Jun 11, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> I really hope all you dudes will actually buy this from them. The support, not only in $$$, but in first week sales could land Chon a label contract, not to mention, potentially enough money to record another EP in the near future. I'm personally donating at least $30.



Yeah, it would be a real shame if this was passed around on torrent sites, or from user to user. * cough cough*....


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 11, 2013)

Are you talking about me? If so, check links before you throw around accusations. I legitimately posted the official link to their actual bandcamp where it is up for sale by the band. God, some people


----------



## Housty00 (Jun 11, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Are you talking about me? If so, check links before you throw around accusations. I legitimately posted the official link to their actual bandcamp where it is up for sale by the band. God, some people



No, no! That was a lazily shaded attempt at getting somebody to throw a download link my way! Sorry for the misunderstanding, my man.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah, okay. My fault then. 

As a future reference though, we don't share leaks, torrents, etc here. Asking could possibly get you banned, even.


----------



## Housty00 (Jun 12, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Ah, okay. My fault then.
> 
> As a future reference though, we don't share leaks, torrents, etc here. Asking could possibly get you banned, even.



Exactly, that's why I WASN'T asking  Wink wink.... 

ahem.

ON topic though, this release is fantastic. I've been a Chon fan since around 09'-ish. That being said, sometimes the songs seem like they could of been executed better. They don;t have the perfection their earlier songs, and even OG have. It's weird.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jun 13, 2013)

Bought the EP this morning. Definitely loving it, it drives me nuts how clean they can play such interesting riffs with such little gain but so much articulation and what not. The short, dare I call them "filler" tracks kind of crack me up, especially wut the....(poop), its like those Guitar Pro ideas you never really expand on every time you re-visit so its just like whatever, 11 seconds it is!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 13, 2013)

That's such a good way of describing them 

I ....ing love Wut The.. (Poop) though. So tasty. Obviously, I wish they expanded on it and I know they definitely could have. I just think they chose not to because they probably thought it was funny or something


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm really enjoying the more chilled out vibe I'm getting. They're five dollars richer.


----------



## guitarguyMT (Jun 13, 2013)

Chon = AWESOME


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 13, 2013)

Dew & Newborn Sun are the bees knees, I can't help but have the biggest smile on my face when I'm listening to their stuff. 

1:55 in Dew has been one of my favorite moments on the album, along with Wut the.. (poop). As divided as the riffs are, it's become one of those things I have to listen to from beginning to end now. Beautiful stuff!


----------



## prh (Jun 13, 2013)

love this band, great dudes, great release, makes me happy for the future of instrumental guitar music


----------



## Doug N (Jun 13, 2013)

Frosting sounds like an homage to Vai's "Ballerina 12/24", very nice.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got paid a lil' by Amazon today. Bought the EP 3 times


----------



## gunch (Jun 13, 2013)

This made my day

I'm so happy

Dumb beaming here, but Chon's music has such a energetic, positive vibe


----------



## kamello (Jun 13, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Just got paid a lil' by Amazon today. Bought the EP 3 times



give me a copy then


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jun 13, 2013)

This EP is way too good to be this short. I demand MOAR!!!!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 13, 2013)

kamello said:


> give me a copy then



You can spare $5


----------



## in-pursuit (Jun 16, 2013)

is it too early to call AOTY yet?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 16, 2013)

I actually called it two weeks before it came out


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 16, 2013)

so i just checked these dudes out yesterday because ive been seeing a lot of buzz about them lately and i have to say what an amazing band!! im glad i stumbled upon these guys!


----------



## Abolyshed (Jun 22, 2013)

Just discovered them last night, they're really cool definitely will keep an eye on them. They're chaotic but not like a technical heavy metal chaos, more like a jazzy digestible sound. AND they shred too, wicked.


----------



## Nick6505djent (Jun 24, 2013)

I remember hearing them for the first time last year and my brain went crazy lol. Dudes can play that's for sure. I'd love to just be on a tropical island and have these dudes playing.


----------



## Nick6505djent (Jul 2, 2013)

They just put up a new play through!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 30, 2013)

No words are needed.


----------



## imaginal (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been trying to articulate my feelings about this band..thanks wikipedia


"*Wonder* is an emotion comparable to surprise that people feel when perceiving something very rare or unexpected. 
It has historically been seen as an important aspect of human nature, specifically being linked with curiosity and the drive behind intellectual exploration."


----------



## xXoAlecoXx (Jul 31, 2013)

This band is pretty shit decent players but thy can't write wortha dam


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 22, 2014)

Surprised no one posted about this yet!



Really smooth track, really mellowed out compared that first demo they released a few years back. I think the guitars aren't even overdriven that much for the little passage in the middle, I can dig it though!


----------



## ice_age_magic (Jan 22, 2014)

So weird to see they're a big band now, not that they aren't earning every bit of it. I remember playing local shows with them all the time back when there was only MySpace and no Facebook. My band is located in the same town, so we play a lot of the same venues.. Heck, chon used to open up for us.. That will probably never happen again. Hahaha


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 22, 2014)

These guys are growing on me... More and more i hear about them.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 22, 2014)

I love how much more jazzy their sound is becoming but damn, if I don't miss the crazier, more frantic songs.


----------



## gunch (Jan 22, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


> I love how much more jazzy their sound is becoming but damn, if I don't miss the crazier, more frantic songs.



Nobody knows what the rest of the EP might have.

Also Knot was really good and made my day a whole lot better


----------



## mike0 (Jan 22, 2014)

Of the few songs I've heard, they remind me of an instrumental DTBM era Dance Gavin Dance, except more shreddy, and much more fun to listen to than what calling it an instrumental DGD would lead on. Not something I'd particularly listen to a lot, but it is very cool stuff, and very refreshing.


----------



## Svava (Jan 22, 2014)

This is like Guthrie Govan and Pokemon Red Version had a baby.


A wonderful, glorious, syncopated, shiny ass baby.

+1


----------



## Opion (Jan 22, 2014)

Best comment on that youtube video: "It's like a musical hug"

Yes. This is exactly what this song feels like. God damn, these guys are so pleasant to listen to.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 22, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Nobody knows what the rest of the EP might have.



Well, I'm saying, you can hear how their music has gotten more chill and jazzy since they Released that EP back in, what was it, 08?


----------



## gunch (Jan 22, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


> Well, I'm saying, you can hear how their music has gotten more chill and jazzy since they Released that EP back in, what was it, 08?



I get you.  I like the harder riffier Chon too


----------



## abandonist (Jan 23, 2014)

How do you say this band's name?

Khan?

Sean?

Sean with a 'ch' sound?


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 23, 2014)

abandonist said:


> How do you say this band's name?
> 
> Khan?
> 
> ...



I pronounce it like "chawn" with a hard ch like in cheese or cello. I have no idea if this is correct, and while I like the band, I don't care if I'm butchering their name.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 31, 2014)

Pre-orders are up!!!

CHON

I got the second one, myself


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 31, 2014)

I got mine, too.


----------



## 12enoB (Jan 31, 2014)

The Reverend said:


> I pronounce it like "chawn" with a hard ch like in cheese or cello. I have no idea if this is correct, and while I like the band, I don't care if I'm butchering their name.



I'm pretty sure this is why CHON - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So it doesn't matter how you pronounce it.


----------



## The ProfEscher (Feb 21, 2014)

Another new song!

http://youtu.be/f3vmqHJcEas

It seems like they're moving into a less flashy, in-your-face style and instead more towards composition and progression. I love that quick slide up the neck they do all over this song; the only other instance I can think of anything like that is in The Schoenberg Automaton's song Ghost of Mirach. VERY different, but I really like that little touch in both songs.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 21, 2014)

This new material is thoroughly enjoyable. I'm glad to see them become more "happy sounding," for lack of a better term. They just bring a smile to your face, like a ray of California sun. I'm hearing Guthrie influence everywhere, and that's awesome.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 22, 2014)

I like the new songs, but I miss the barely-contained chaos sound of their earlier stuff. That middle part of Bubble Dream for example, where the drums are firing out ghosts one the snare, the harmonics are flying and the whole thing seems like it's about to collapse under it's own brilliance, it's frenetic and vigorous. The new tracks are good, but they have lost a bit of the unique Chon sound and energy. Some parts of those new songs could be any fusion band, it's not until they start doing their interwoven chords / single note and taps melodies that you know it's Chon again - and even that aspect of their sound seems a bit toned down and diluted now.

Want to feel  but just feel a bit .


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pretty out there in comparison to everything else they've done I'd say, everything after the intro that is since that part is actually pretty old.

I don't LOVE Sketch, but it's not bad at all. It's just unexpected I guess, either way I'm still looking forward to this, it's super close!


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Feb 23, 2014)

I went back and listened to that "Elliptical Illuminations" and for some reason it reminded me of Heather Grey... IDK maybe someone here will like them. They only ever released 4 tracks but they are free on their bandcamp.

If you don't fancy the first two songs, the second two are less chaotic.


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 23, 2014)

Are those first songs just on Youtube and never released anywhere? I mean songs like Elliptical Illuminations, Temporarily Destabilized, Across the Spectrum, Mountains of Creation, and any others I missed. Never really knew what they were from


----------



## gunch (Feb 23, 2014)

AugmentedFourth said:


> I went back and listened to that "Elliptical Illuminations" and for some reason it reminded me of Heather Grey... IDK maybe someone here will like them. They only ever released 4 tracks but they are free on their bandcamp.
> 
> If you don't fancy the first two songs, the second two are less chaotic.








das it mane 

it's like Chon, Lye by Mistake and Electro Quarterstaff made a babby



piggins411 said:


> Are those first songs just on Youtube and never released anywhere? I mean songs like Elliptical Illuminations, Temporarily Destabilized, Across the Spectrum, Mountains of Creation, and any others I missed. Never really knew what they were from



That's the 2008 Demo. I'm pretty sure there's a DL link they themselves posted on one of their youtube videos if I'm not mistaken and I even think Mario himself posted it in one the Chon threads on here


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmm, mystery solved. Thanks!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 25, 2014)

Saw them live last night in Tampa with Animals, Navene-k, and After The Burial. They sounded closer to their recordings than any of the other groups there! I had my "elephant painting an elephant" shirt on and picked up their new EP and even got a picture with them 

They played a couple of new songs from Woohoo!, one of them is called Ecco and it has vocals! The bassist has a really nice voice and I personally love the song. Of course, this will spark a new wave of bitching, much like Intervals adding a vocalist has, but I couldn't care less. Here's a short clip of them playing another song at the show.


----------



## tmfrank (Feb 25, 2014)

Please enlighten me...how was Ecco? And if they played any new ones besides that, how were they??


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 25, 2014)

QuantumCybin said:


> They played a couple of new songs from Woohoo!, one of them is called Ecco and it has vocals! The bassist has a really nice voice and I personally love the song. Of course, this will spark a new wave of bitching, much like Intervals adding a vocalist has



Well, only difference is everything from Chon has their own, unique flavor and I've enjoyed everything they've released in the past. So, while I initially feared them ever having vocals, I know for a fact that I will enjoy anything they put out, vocals or not. 

Intervals was never really unique. Good, but nothing we haven't really heard before. New Intervals just makes me shake my head. 

Dude, you shoulda recorded a clip of Ecco, man!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 25, 2014)

Here comes the butthurt from everywhere 

Drew's got a killer voice, I need this record. I feel so ....ing gutted that my midterm was this morning super early or else I would have driven up to Tampa and not given a damn.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll say that Ecco certainly has a structure to it that vocals can work with, so there's not any frantic or fast paced melodic lines throughout, but the overall tone and style of chon is definitely there. I find when listening to the new EP in it's entirety it really fits quite nicely because it's the only song with vocals on the record, and it falls halfway through the track list so it's a refreshing contrast that still fits the more "airy" sound of Woohoo!

And I'm sorry for not getting a video of it, I was more focused and surprised at how I was hearing and seeing a side of CHON few people have seen! Hopefully someone else at the venue got a video of it; it was sold out. And they played at Atlanta tonight so maybe someone got it there.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 26, 2014)

Full live set! Pretty crazy that they speed things up in a live context. Really fell right back in love with this band lately.

Ecco does sound really well structured, you put that very well QuantumCybin. The rest of the EP sounds pretty awesome, I'm loving the new vibe.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 26, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Full live set! Pretty crazy that they speed things up in a live context. Really fell right back in love with this band lately.
> 
> Ecco does sound really well structured, you put that very well QuantumCybin. The rest of the EP sounds pretty awesome, I'm loving the new vibe.




Oh awesome video haha. Yeah they definitely play faster live but they were tight for sure. When I saw Drew step up to that mic when Ecco started I was like "no f------ way.....


----------



## The ProfEscher (Feb 27, 2014)

Saw them last night in Greensboro. The entire show was awesome but CHON was INSANE; probably my favorite performance of the night. I thought Ecco definitely worked, although I heard some guys behind me complaining afterward that the vocals had "ruined" the song, so that's already started. Also they were selling Woohoo! at their merch booth so I am now a proud owner


----------



## russtolium (Feb 27, 2014)

To those who have been to the recent shows: are they the opening band? I'm heading to the show in Baltimore tonight but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get there before the first band starts playing and I really don't want to miss these guys.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 27, 2014)

russtolium said:


> To those who have been to the recent shows: are they the opening band? I'm heading to the show in Baltimore tonight but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get there before the first band starts playing and I really don't want to miss these guys.



I know in Tampa they came on immediately after the local band opened and played a few songs; so the set list goes CHON--->Navene-K---->After The Burial--->Animals

And I have to say I love the production on Woohoo! Everything sounds great.


----------



## russtolium (Feb 27, 2014)

Ahhh, that's what I figured it would be. Guess I'll just cross my fingers and try to leave early if I can swing it. Thanks!


----------



## isispelican (Feb 27, 2014)

insane!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 27, 2014)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chonofficial/sets/woohoo[/SC]

Exclusive: Chon Premiere New EP, Woohoo! - Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com

Week has been MADE. This EP is just awesome.


----------



## Khoi (Feb 27, 2014)

love it!! I still don't know why Revolver called them a prog-metal band though


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 27, 2014)

You know how it is with the metal community, have to pigeonhole it or else!


Loving the 8 string Baritone on Super Potion.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 27, 2014)

Beat me to the upload... 

It is great and definitely a fresh sound in all the famous tech prog bands out right now. I immediately ordered an album


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 28, 2014)

how are you guys literally not shitting your pants over their album?!?!?!?!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 28, 2014)

GSingleton said:


> how are you guys literally not shitting your pants over their album?!?!?!?!



I've been listening to it non-stop since i picked it up on the 24th after the show...Suda is such a joy to listen to haha. So bubbly.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been listening to it non stop, really sweet EP. My favorite is honestly Ecco and Suda, the chord progression after Drew's Verses makes me grin from ear to ear. It reminds me of video game music, something from a Kirby game of some sort 

I honestly wouldn't mind if they started writing and composing music for video games, most of their stuff really fits with it. And they'd make quite a bit of money doing so!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 28, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I've been listening to it non stop, really sweet EP. My favorite is honestly Ecco and Suda, the chord progression after Drew's Verses makes me grin from ear to ear. It reminds me of video game music, something from a Kirby game of some sort
> 
> I honestly wouldn't mind if they started writing and composing music for video games, most of their stuff really fits with it. And they'd make quite a bit of money doing so!



Haha I was showing a friend of mine Knot after class cuz he wanted to hear some new CHON and he said the same thing about video game music.

Also, Dust totally reminds me of "Babe I'm Gonna Leave You" by zeppelin


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 28, 2014)

Ecco and Suda are definitely my favorites too. Also super stoked to hear Hot Chocolate Riff (Super Potion) from forever ago.

I love this shirt and poster and cd and Chon too.







I can't wait for my other pre-order to come in!


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 28, 2014)

mine shipped and it is gonna be awesome.


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 28, 2014)

If you don't like Chon then you need to reconsider your life.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 3, 2014)

My second pre-order came in and I love this ....ing jacket, guys. And my shirt is the bomb. And so is the cd and poster. And Chon. Everything Chon is the best.

/sohappy


----------



## swedenuck (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been rocking out to these guys for about three years now. Finally get to see them live in Alberta later this month! So stoked


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 5, 2014)

swedenuck said:


> I've been rocking out to these guys for about three years now. Finally get to see them live in Alberta later this month! So stoked



Enjoy! Haha they put on such a tight performance when I saw them. Nathan is such a good drummer especially for only being 17.


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 6, 2014)

QuantumCybin said:


> I'll say that Ecco certainly has a structure to it that vocals can work with, so there's not any frantic or fast paced melodic lines throughout, but the overall tone and style of chon is definitely there. I find when listening to the new EP in it's entirety it really fits quite nicely because it's the only song with vocals on the record, and it falls halfway through the track list so it's a refreshing contrast that still fits the more "airy" sound of Woohoo!
> 
> And I'm sorry for not getting a video of it, I was more focused and surprised at how I was hearing and seeing a side of CHON few people have seen! Hopefully someone else at the venue got a video of it; it was sold out. And they played at Atlanta tonight so maybe someone got it there.




Agreed, I'm really liking Ecco. I like that it still maintains Chon's feel and style, but is still refreshing and new. I also like that they didn't overdo it by making it the only track with vocals. 



TylerEstes said:


> If you don't like Chon then you need to reconsider your life.



The n*ggas are way too talented for anyone to not like. I've only ever heard one negative comment about them from my buddy, who took it back weeks later.  



swedenuck said:


> I've been rocking out to these guys for about three years now. Finally get to see them live in Alberta later this month! So stoked



Dude, I remember when my buddy showed me them in late 2009, when they were on myspace and Nathan was short and fat. haha Dude looks like Mario's twin now. They've been my favorite band since.


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 6, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Here comes the butthurt from everywhere
> 
> Drew's got a killer voice, I need this record. I feel so ....ing gutted that my midterm was this morning super early or else I would have driven up to Tampa and not given a damn.



Says the guy who gets butthurt over a lot of shit on here himself.  

But, real talk, I love Drew's voice, too. Very tasteful while still being unique. It's evident that they wanted to try something different and while still being true to what got them to where they're at. 

And I found out they were playing in Philly the day of with no time to call off work or anything. I was seriously bummed. Next time they play anywhere near my body, I will call out saying I have Super AIDS or the G-Virus.


----------



## InHiding (Mar 6, 2014)

Not really sure about this band. There are a lot of riffs here which I would personally just trash if they were mine. It's still ok and they probably have potential to write some great music, but I didn't hear that right now.


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 6, 2014)

GOT MINE and the company was awesome enough to send me a digital download as well!

Staying sealed! WIN!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 6, 2014)

straightshreddd said:


> Says the guy who gets butthurt over a lot of shit on here himself.
> 
> But, real talk, I love Drew's voice, too. Very tasteful while still being unique. It's evident that they wanted to try something different and while still being true to what got them to where they're at.
> 
> And I found out they were playing in Philly the day of with no time to call off work or anything. I was seriously bummed. Next time they play anywhere near my body, I will call out saying I have Super AIDS or the G-Virus.



 I didn't mean you dude! Just in general like their fans on Facebook arguing over Drew's vocals. People were even talking shit about them AT their show in Tampa after Ecco, show some respect! Band from all the way West heads over to where almost no bands ever come and they're going to disrespect them like that? No way dude!

I hope they come back, I missed their show as well  had a midterm the very next morning and I couldn't risk a show the night before and making the 4-5 hour drive back in time for the test! Next time I will be there though


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 9, 2014)

Just got home after hanging out with the Chon guys and seeing the show yesterday. Was a pretty sick time, making some new homies


----------



## kamello (Mar 9, 2014)

daaaaaaaaaaaamn, awesome Joseph!


----------



## isispelican (Mar 18, 2014)

baked! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FyNmfpWyOc


----------



## The ProfEscher (Mar 18, 2014)

InHiding said:


> Not really sure about this band. There are a lot of riffs here which I would personally just trash if they were mine.


What are you even listening to?


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Mar 18, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


> Just got home after hanging out with the Chon guys and seeing the show yesterday. Was a pretty sick time, making some new homies



Hysterical, their TM (Billy) is my friend of around 10 years. My company just did an interview with CHON, and, well, funny story - We filmed the CHON sound check before the venue opened to the public (NYC date). When the show was over, my camera man brought CHON back to his house, and I showed up there around 3:30AM. We figured we'd do the interview, and they seemed REALLY excited for it. Unfortunately, the dudes would NOT wake up. We literally started shaking these kids and they brought a new meaning to the term "sleep like a rock." They sleep as good as they shred.

Basically, I had to go home. It was after 4AM and we realized the dudes weren't waking up even if a bomb went off. SO, luckily, my buddy Billy took the reigns of our interview the next morning.

The Interview (Check us out! http://facebook.com/washedupmedia):


LIVE FOOTAGE ZOMG!
[YOUTUBEVID]Dl3__G2c7lc[/YOUTUBEVID]

PLEASE subscribe to our youtube page! We have so many interviews, odds are you'll enjoy one of them.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Mar 18, 2014)

isispelican said:


> baked! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FyNmfpWyOc



They actually don't smoke!

Thank you soooooooo much for posting our video. That means the world to me.


----------



## codync (Mar 18, 2014)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> They actually don't smoke!
> 
> Thank you soooooooo much for posting our video. That means the world to me.



Not sure who I'm talking to here (I'm friends with your singer on Facebook) but I just wanted to say that your band ....ing rules. Best deathcore I've heard in a long time. End thread hijack!


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 18, 2014)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> Hysterical, their TM (Billy) is my friend of around 10 years.



Yessssss, dude! I've met Billy before when he came around here with The Contortionist and he's literally the friendliest ....ing guy I've ever met! I could chill with that dude for hours haha!


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Mar 18, 2014)

codync said:


> Not sure who I'm talking to here (I'm friends with your singer on Facebook) but I just wanted to say that your band ....ing rules. Best deathcore I've heard in a long time. End thread hijack!



Well then, that just made my ....ing day <3. Thanks for the support!



JosephAOI said:


> Yessssss, dude! I've met Billy before when he came around here with The Contortionist and he's literally the friendliest ....ing guy I've ever met! I could chill with that dude for hours haha!



He introduced me to the contortionist dudes actually, and they've become pretty cool friends of mine. Totally the best TM/Merch guy you'll ever encounter. He and the CHON dudes have been having a blast on tour.


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Mar 19, 2014)

These guys are too good. Just...too...damn...good. A close friend of mine recently introduced me to them and after watching play through videos last night, I woke up this morning and immediately had to listen to their discography.

Aural assault of melancholic groove that is just so smooth. This is technical easy listening at its near precipice.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 19, 2014)

Saw them last night, so ....ing good. .. I love this band sO much. The whole show was epic


----------



## Altar (Mar 19, 2014)

Isn't their drummer, like, 16? or some shit like that.... Lucky bastard...


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 19, 2014)

Altar said:


> Isn't their drummer, like, 16? or some shit like that.... Lucky bastard...



Nathan is 17, and he's Mario's younger brother!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 20, 2014)

Saw these guys at South by So What this past weekend. Killer stuff! This was my first time listening to them and I was really impressed


----------



## Altar (Apr 3, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


> Nathan is 17, and he's Mario's younger brother!



No fair.


----------



## Altar (Apr 3, 2014)

adeeb said:


> I talked Nathan a few weeks back when I saw them and asked him how he was so good at drums and his response was simply "Thanks so much man but oh, my brother taught me how to play drums"
> 
> How is Mario so musically talented? Haha



lol, that's amazing. I suppose I've got two years to catch up to him.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jun 12, 2014)

My company, Washed Up Media, just released a brand new CHON! music video today! Check it out and feel free to rate, comment, subscribe, and share 
[YOUTUBEVID]CBK8aI-32AA[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 12, 2014)

Audiotree put up their CHON session that they recently recorded!!! 

CHON | Audiotree


----------



## gunch (Jun 12, 2014)

Check them new RG652FXs


----------



## Yousef (Aug 7, 2014)

I just listened to a couple songs from this band and I really dig them. A lot of the tracks sound similar though, but the drumming really keeps the fun between them all. Great stuff and I'm a new fan.


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 7, 2014)

QuantumCybin said:


> Audiotree put up their CHON session that they recently recorded!!!
> 
> CHON | Audiotree



This is my 19 month old Sons favorite thing in the world right now, we put it on and he sits and bangs along on his drums for the whole thing. 


Chon are all kinds of Awesome!!


----------



## Shimme (Aug 7, 2014)

Love these guys, can't wait for more stuff to come out, a half hour of EPs isn't enough!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 5, 2015)

Their first full length album, Grow, comes out March 24th. The day before my birthday!! Ermahgerddddd!!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 5, 2015)

Track List:
01. Drift - 0:36
02. Story - 3:51
03. Fall - 3:41
04. Book (Feat. Matt Garstka) - 2:44
05. Can&#8217;t Wait - 3:11
06. Suda - 3:05
07. Knot - 3:05
08. Moon - 1:21
09. Splash - 2:30
10. Perfect Pillow - 3:38
11. Echo - 2:54
12. But (Feat. Matt Garstka) - 3:53

So excited! Kind of weird to see songs from the previous EP on there again, but I'm wondering what they're going to change about them.


----------



## Sebski (Feb 5, 2015)

Not sure if I'm imagining things, but did I read/hear somewhere that there's going to be some more vocals or vocals on top of everything?

Looking forward to this though, even if I'm a bit disappointed by the lack of new music for a full-length. Seems like there's just about as much new content as there would be for a new EP.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 5, 2015)

Where did you see that? And I'm happy at least 8 of those tracks are new


----------



## bhakan (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm super excited for this. While I would of liked all new material, 8/12 isn't bad, and I understand them wanting to give some songs they are particularly proud of a proper, major label, full album treatment.

While I wouldn't want the entire album to have vocals, I definitely welcome more of them. I love Ecco and I think they added vocals in a way that didn't destroy what I liked about their sound.


----------



## lawizeg (Feb 5, 2015)

MATT GARSTKA!!?

I am so ready and excited! Really hope I can catch them on tour with Balance and Composure as well.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 5, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Where did you see that?


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 6, 2015)

I miss this CHON. I much prefer their older material to what they're doing now, which honestly of sounds bland and kind of formulaic, to me. 

Obviously, this is my opinion, so don't take it as me saying you're all wrong for liking their new stuff. I just miss the sound they had in their old demos.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 6, 2015)

How so? Nearly everything they keep releasing sounds nothing like what they previously put out. Their older stuff is more chaotic and spastic, and their newer stuff is more refined and tame in comparison.

I still enjoy the older material, but their writing keeps maturing in the best possible way everytime I hear something new.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 6, 2015)

I enjoy both their older and new material; it seems like bands these days aren't ever given the time to actually grow and change their sound, as if it's not okay for a tonal shift in overall sound to happen. A bands first couple of albums may not always be indicative of the full potential of their writing chemistry, and I'm personal happy with how the direction their sound has gone! Just my two cents though.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 13, 2015)

These guys are so talented.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 13, 2015)

Was just about to post the link. Yeah, I'm really loving the new song. Just awesome. CHON sounds like CHON. No other description I can give.


----------



## AuroraTide (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone else struggling to find the vinyl preorder? It shows a picture of it on Killer Merchs main page but I can't find it on the site!


----------



## KFW (Feb 13, 2015)

I really liked their song that had vocals. If they did that with all of their songs, I'd probably get one of their albums. Otherwise the guitar work is impressive, and so is the composition...but it's just too "clean" sounding. And I don't mean just with clean guitar tones. It flows almost too smoothly and there aren't enough surprises. Just becomes background music to me.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Feb 13, 2015)

KFW said:


> Just becomes background music to me.


Well they are _chill _sounding so they naturally fit that ambient kind of sound. But they're songs vary from ambient/chill to progressive "in your face" music. I play their music while I'm cleaning and stuff, but they still have a direct sound to where I'm paying attention to the lead riffs. In general though I can't about this band. Like at all.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 13, 2015)

AuroraTide said:


> Anyone else struggling to find the vinyl preorder? It shows a picture of it on Killer Merchs main page but I can't find it on the site!



I can't find it either, and I really want it


----------



## isispelican (Feb 14, 2015)

LOVE that new song!


----------



## codync (Feb 16, 2015)

bhakan said:


> While I wouldn't want the entire album to have vocals, I definitely welcome more of them. I love Ecco and I think they added vocals in a way that didn't destroy what I liked about their sound.



 Yessss, this is the one true opinion!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 16, 2015)

Absolutely cannot wait for this album to come out, love listening to these guys! Hopefully I'll be able to see them tour, but we'll see what if that'll hold up. xD


----------



## Shimme (Feb 21, 2015)

So these guys are going to be playing at a club inside my college's union, literally across the street from my fraternity.

#NoParkingFees


----------



## Luna Lee (Feb 23, 2015)

KFW said:


> I really liked their song that had vocals. If they did that with all of their songs, I'd probably get one of their albums. Otherwise the guitar work is impressive, and so is the composition...but it's just too "clean" sounding. And I don't mean just with clean guitar tones. It flows almost too smoothly and there aren't enough surprises. Just becomes background music to me.



CHON is becoming a bit more formulaic (I still love the new song though). I wish they would be a little bit more heavy, or use alternate/open tunings, they also seem to fall back on the same chord shapes .


----------



## bhakan (Feb 23, 2015)

Luna Lee said:


> CHON is becoming a bit more formulaic (I still love the new song though). I wish they would be a little bit more heavy, or use alternate/open tunings, they also seem to fall back on the same chord shapes .


I see what you're saying but I still feel like they've kept each release unique enough. Newborn Sun and Woohoo are super similar musically, but on Woohoo they dropped the distortion and chilled out the feel a lot, so it still feels very different to me. Then this new song sounds pretty different. Obviously still the second you hear it you know it's CHON and it isn't revolutionary, but I wouldn't confuse it for another.


----------



## Sebski (Feb 23, 2015)

Luna Lee said:


> CHON is becoming a bit more formulaic (I still love the new song though). I wish they would be a little bit more heavy, or use alternate/open tunings, they also seem to fall back on the same chord shapes .



I know what you mean. Story seems to have some note and chord sequences that sound similar to Fluffy or Knot. Mainly in that pre chorus. And the verse riffs sound similar to the second riff in Dew.

But the thing is, I'm not tired of it yet because the sections are short and snappy and musically interesting. Story also has a catchy chorus motif that I haven't seen from Chon really.


----------



## bhakan (Feb 23, 2015)

Sebski said:


> I know what you mean. Story seems to have some note and chord sequences that sound similar to Fluffy or Knot. Mainly in that pre chorus. And the verse riffs sound similar to the second riff in Dew.
> 
> But the thing is, I'm not tired of it yet because the sections are short and snappy and musically interesting. Story also has a catchy chorus motif that I haven't seen from Chon really.


Oh yea they definitely have a certain phrasing that is similar across all their work, but they manage to use relatively similar phrases in ways that don't feel redundant (to me at least).


----------



## Opion (Feb 23, 2015)

Regardless of whether or not they re-use some chord shapes or what not, to me they have an instantly recognizable sound. Real catchy and fusion-y but playful and melodic, really refreshing. Getting signed to Sumerian can only be a good thing for them IMO as it'll help them market themselves a bit better and grab the attention of wider audiences so that is awesome


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 24, 2015)

Just listened for the first time. It sounds like all the other djent stuff out there IMO. I dont get it  but to each his own.


----------



## bhakan (Feb 24, 2015)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Just listened for the first time. It sounds like all the other djent stuff out there IMO. I dont get it  but to each his own.


Obviously there's nothing wrong with not liking them, but it strikes me as strange that you'd call them djent. At this point I feel like CHON have way more in common with math rock than djent. I mean they're playing clean, standard tuned guitars which seems like the antithesis of djent to me. 

Really though, if you know other djent that sounds like this, please post it because I'd love more music like CHON and really haven't payed much attention to djent recently.


----------



## anomynous (Feb 25, 2015)

TIL Chon is djent


----------



## bhakan (Feb 25, 2015)

I mean when they first started making music it was kind of first picked up by the djent scene. There was a time when CHON were considered a metal band and compared to AaL. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/74576-chon-progressive-fusion-metal.html


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 25, 2015)

bhakan said:


> I mean when they first started making music it was kind of first picked up by the djent scene. There was a time when CHON were considered a metal band and compared to AaL.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/74576-chon-progressive-fusion-metal.html



Speaking of that, I saw them a year ago with AAL and After The Burial and Navene-K. Awesome show, besides ATB as they were literally unlistenable. Nothing but noise and feedback; everything was way too loud. But yeah, CHON and AAL were awesome, I picked up Woohoo! a week before it came out at the show. They also played Ecco live so it was pretty cool getting to hear CHON with vocals before it officially debuted.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, love me some of that djent

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-6vLfDEpL8

Wait, what?


----------



## Luna Lee (Feb 28, 2015)

ignoring the fact CHON is a djent band XD this remix of story was posted yesterday.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuwvh1-Ho58


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 28, 2015)

Glad these guys are finally getting some serious attention.. Sumerian done good


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 2, 2015)

All I'm saying is The Perfect Pillow is gonna be on Grow. 

For anyone who's unfamiliar:


----------



## AuroraTide (Mar 5, 2015)

Vinyl is finally for sale! Hope it looks like the mock up


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 5, 2015)

New song with vocals. I dig it! Like what I said earlier regarding Ecco, the overall structure of the song supports the presence of a human voice; they don't go for craziness in this song. But yeah, good shit here. I can't wait (see what I did there?) for Grow!


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 5, 2015)

Does anybody know anything about tab books for Woohoo or Newborn Sun? I read on an old Facebook post that they were available but I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 6, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> Does anybody know anything about tab books for Woohoo or Newborn Sun? I read on an old Facebook post that they were available but I can't seem to find any.



I thought the guys from Chon released guitar pro tabs for their music? I know that's not the same as a tab book, but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Sebski (Mar 6, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> I thought the guys from Chon released guitar pro tabs for their music? I know that's not the same as a tab book, but just thought I'd mention it.



Where can you find these? I had a quick Google and found some broken links to where they might be, but even that was only supposed to be a tab book of only Erick's parts.


----------



## ASoC (Mar 6, 2015)

AuroraTide said:


> Vinyl is finally for sale! Hope it looks like the mock up



Preordered my copy


----------



## tomsargent (Mar 6, 2015)

^^^ I also pre-ordered a vinyl album. Can't wait! Does anyone here have previous experience with Killer Merch? Do they generally complete their promises for shipping merch on time?


----------



## ASoC (Mar 6, 2015)

tomsargent said:


> ^^^ I also pre-ordered a vinyl album. Can't wait! Does anyone here have previous experience with Killer Merch? Do they generally complete their promises for shipping merch on time?



I got my CD copies of Juggernaut Alpha and Omega 5 days before the release date, and I got my email for my vinyl copy midnight on the release date. 

I'm still waiting for my vinyl copy of the album, but that isn't even supposed to ship until April


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm curious how much of this release will have vocals on it. I don't dislike the two songs that have them at all, but those tracks certainly don't get my juices flowing on the same level as their instrumentals


----------



## AuroraTide (Mar 7, 2015)

tomsargent said:


> ^^^ I also pre-ordered a vinyl album. Can't wait! Does anyone here have previous experience with Killer Merch? Do they generally complete their promises for shipping merch on time?



I've had good luck so far, usually get mine here in Australia within a week or so of release. And last time I preordered stuff from there they sent the rest of the order before release and I only paid 1 shipping fee


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 7, 2015)

Sebski said:


> Where can you find these? I had a quick Google and found some broken links to where they might be, but even that was only supposed to be a tab book of only Erick's parts.



Chon released tabs for purchase through download a while ago, now I can't find them >_< That being said I think a lot of the tabs online are from them or derived from the original tabs. But heck, I guess it's not as "out there" as I thought it was.


----------



## codync (Mar 17, 2015)

Saw the first night of the tour with Circa Survive yesterday. Holy shit was CHON incredible. The two new songs they played (not either single) blew me away and all of the little parts they're re-arranging in the older songs are so rad. I can't praise these guys enough. Erick said they were supposed to receive copies of Grow but they didn't make it in time, so they'll probably have them for sale tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## nyxzz (Mar 17, 2015)

Dont know if this has been posted, but full album stream.

Exclusive Visual Album Stream: CHON, "Grow" @ARTISTdirect

It's ....ing awesome.

Anyone know what pup mario uses for those cleans in his LACS?


----------



## ASoC (Mar 17, 2015)

They also put up preorders for a run of 500 pressings of the album on green vinyl. For those of you that couldn't get a first run swirled copy (they sold out really fast).


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 17, 2015)

Despite the fact that Suda, Knot, Perfect Pillow, and Echo (I wonder why they changed the spelling...pretty sure on Woohoo! it was Ecco) are not new tracks, I thoroughly enjoyed the re-recordings of them and the album as a whole. The tracks with Matt Garstka were awesome!


----------



## mcsalty (Mar 18, 2015)

Am I the only one that didn't like the Perfect Pillow remake? It was cool to hear that alternate solo Erick's been playing for years instead of the original, but other than that I wasn't crazy about the changes they made. I liked the re-recorded WooHoo! tracks, and the rest of the album was great, but I just wasn't digging the new version of The Perfect Pillow. Maybe I'm just "that guy" haha


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 18, 2015)

QuantumCybin said:


> Despite the fact that Suda, Knot, Perfect Pillow, and Echo (I wonder why they changed the spelling...pretty sure on Woohoo! it was Ecco) are not new tracks, I thoroughly enjoyed the re-recordings of them and the album as a whole. The tracks with Matt Garstka were awesome!


I know wasn't that weird??? I was like "ecco" ... "echo" ... then it started echoing lol but yeah Gartska and Chon...


mcsalty said:


> Am I the only one that didn't like the Perfect Pillow remake? It was cool to hear that alternate solo Erick's been playing for years instead of the original, but other than that I wasn't crazy about the changes they made. I liked the re-recorded WooHoo! tracks, and the rest of the album was great, but I just wasn't digging the new version of The Perfect Pillow. Maybe I'm just "that guy" haha



No way man, when I was ticked when I heard it. The old version and recording quality was way better imo. I like the old solo, old transitions, and the old explosive ending that makes me rock out even tho the quality practically clipped. I don't dislike the new version, but dang, they pulled a Vildhjarta on this one.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, The Perfect Pillow was always my favorite song of theirs and I don't really dig this new album version, although I get why they did it. It's a lot more stripped down, less metal version of the song which fits with their new stylistic change as compared to the first ep.

Also, Mario doesn't own an LACS but I know he's always used stock pickups as he's never cared what's in his guitars. In his old refin'd Ibby though, I believe he has duncans. Not sure which.


----------



## kamello (Mar 18, 2015)

JosephAOI said:


> Yeah, *The Perfect Pillow was always my favorite song of theirs* and I don't really dig this new album version, although I get why they did it. It's a lot more stripped down, less metal version of the song which fits with their new stylistic change as compared to the first ep.



this, and man, no pimp walk groove at 1:30, Im sad


----------



## nyxzz (Mar 19, 2015)

JosephAOI said:


> Yeah, The Perfect Pillow was always my favorite song of theirs and I don't really dig this new album version, although I get why they did it. It's a lot more stripped down, less metal version of the song which fits with their new stylistic change as compared to the first ep.
> 
> Also, Mario doesn't own an LACS but I know he's always used stock pickups as he's never cared what's in his guitars. In his old refin'd Ibby though, I believe he has duncans. Not sure which.



See his new S type? Pretty sure thats LACS. I would assume the stock pups are dimarzios. I know for the AAL tour they used RG652FX's with tone zone/air norton combos that Ibanez gave to them.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 19, 2015)

nyxzz said:


> See his new S type? Pretty sure thats LACS. I would assume the stock pups are dimarzios. I know for the AAL tour they used RG652FX's with tone zone/air norton combos that Ibanez gave to them.


Mario is playing an Ibanez S5521Q unless he got an LACS that looks exactly like it. I really doubt that they'd already have access to the LACS.


----------



## nyxzz (Mar 20, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> Mario is playing an Ibanez S5521Q unless he got an LACS that looks exactly like it. I really doubt that they'd already have access to the LACS.



I think you're right...Now that I looked at it more closely. I assumed it was custom because because I'm fairly positive they were/are/going to be endorsed by Ibanez as I recall Drew saying they gave them guitars for recording the album. Shows how much I know 

Either way he's good enough to deserve one and they sound great.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah, it doesn't look like there's anything custom on it to me except for the pickups??








Electric Guitars S - S5521Q Prestige | Ibanez guitars


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Mar 23, 2015)

Going to see these guys on the 30th, can't wait.


----------



## ASoC (Mar 23, 2015)

Got my CD preorder today, with signed poster number 130 of 150


----------



## TonyGD (Mar 24, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> Mario is playing an Ibanez S5521Q unless he got an LACS that looks exactly like it. I really doubt that they'd already have access to the LACS.



If I recall Mario and Erick reside in San Diego, not exactly too far from Los Angeles, pretty close actually.
Also they've been supplied with a few prestige models right? So if they haven't already done it yet, maybe they're scheming something up on a custom model form right now! How cool would that be?

Also the opportunity to tour/jam with members of AAL and have them make a contribution to your debut album.


----------



## TonyGD (Mar 24, 2015)

ASoC said:


> Got my CD preorder today, with signed poster number 130 of 150



my poster wasn't signed, so glad to see it waiting for me while I was at school for like 12 hours...Pretty cool thing to come home to after a stupid long day like that.


----------



## TonyGD (Mar 24, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Going to see these guys on the 30th, can't wait.



Man you're in for a treat if you haven't seen them yet, especially if there's other really cool bands you like on the lineup as well. Only seen em once, it was pretty awesome.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 27, 2015)

Just got back from seeing the ....in homies again. Their set was SO tight, absolutely impeccable as always, and the crowd went NUTS for them too. So stoked to see those dudes get some success after all their hard work.

Balance And Composure was pretty good. Not really my cup of tea, but they put on a good show and they sounded killer.

I missed most of Circa Survive's set actually cause Mario, Erick, their photog dude and I went to go get sushi. But we caught the first few songs of Circa which were great. I was never huge into them but after jamming their stuff recently, it transfers very well to a live situation and they're all great musicians.


----------



## thearistocat (Mar 27, 2015)

JosephAOI said:


> Just got back from seeing the ....in homies again. Their set was SO tight, absolutely impeccable as always, and the crowd went NUTS for them too. So stoked to see those dudes get some success after all their hard work.
> 
> Balance And Composure was pretty good. Not really my cup of tea, but they put on a good show and they sounded killer.
> 
> I missed most of Circa Survive's set actually cause Mario, Erick, their photog dude and I went to go get sushi. But we caught the first few songs of Circa which were great. I was never huge into them but after jamming their stuff recently, it transfers very well to a live situation and they're all great musicians.



When did CHON start, like in relation to doors open time?


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 27, 2015)

Doors were at 7:00, Chon were on at 8:00.


----------



## thearistocat (Mar 27, 2015)

JosephAOI said:


> Doors were at 7:00, Chon were on at 8:00.



Thanks.


----------



## tomsargent (Mar 31, 2015)

I just got in from seeing Chon. Those goobers shred something fierce. I feel especially lucky, because this tour Chon has been a supporting act for Circa Survive. This Indianapolis gig was a rest day for CS and the rest of the tour bands, so Chon ended up headlining in Indy. With the extra set time they had, it was really cool to see them play some deep cuts like Mountains of Creation. Can't wait for next time!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 4, 2015)

Their live set from SXSW:




So effin' good. Organic and awesome.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 4, 2015)

I just got to see them twice in one week! Saw them this Tuesday first on the Circa Survive tour, and that was great even for the 30 minute set at Milwaukee's worst venue. Best part though was that my buddy and I found out they're playing a a free Friday show just 2 hours away so we made it all happen to be there. They played for more than an hour, and we stood at the very front. I was literally close enough to both Mario and Erick that I could have tapped their frets for them, and we also heard everything entirely through their amps and acoustic kit. They played stuff since their beginning! 3 songs off the EP, O.G., The Perfect Pillow, and the best stuff of Newborn Sun, Woohoo!, and Grow. Nailed everything besides some off starts since they were playing a completely different set. My faith in their skills is completely solidifed. Insane.

Got my Newborn Sun vinyl signed too!


----------



## aesthyrian (Apr 5, 2015)

I wanted to go to that free show in Appelton so bad, but it's about a 6 hour drive one way for me. Sounds like it was a hell of a show!


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 8, 2015)

Music video for Splash


----------



## Nour Ayasso (May 9, 2015)

^ Not surprised that their music video was about them smiling, having a good time, and painting guitars xD and they're givin em away too! Love these dudes


----------



## omentremor (May 10, 2015)

Holy .... these guys rule!


----------



## tomsargent (Jun 1, 2015)

Just got an email from Killer Merch stating that the 'Grow' vinyl won't ship until July. Anyone else get the same email?


----------



## AuroraTide (Jun 1, 2015)

Yup.. bit of a let down but it sounds like its out of their control


----------



## ASoC (Jun 3, 2015)

I also got that same email, it sucks but at least they're sending a coupon code and a free bonus album. I just hope that whatever Sumerian is giving away as a bonus album isn't something I already have


----------



## anomynous (Nov 8, 2015)

Drew was kicked out


Somewhere in the comments he says it wasn't his decision.
https://instagram.com/p/9zZ6j4SRAN/


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 8, 2015)

^why did you link instagram? I couldn't find any on there, but anyway saw a few on Facebook saying he didn't quit and that it wasn't his choice so...pretty disappointed...


----------



## Veldar (Nov 8, 2015)

Was he the bassist?

Because he was properly holding them back as far as technicality goes I always thought they needed a Geddy Lee not a Cliff Williams.


----------



## anomynous (Nov 8, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> *^why did you link instagram?* I couldn't find any on there, but anyway saw a few on Facebook saying he didn't quit and that it wasn't his choice so...pretty disappointed...



Because that's where he posted about it?


----------



## bhakan (Nov 8, 2015)

It actually makes a lot of sense. Mario said somewhere that all the bass on grow was recorded by either him or Eric.

Edit: I found where I read it. This is from the comments on Book


----------



## aesthyrian (Nov 8, 2015)

Woah.. huge CHON fanboy here, but damn with Drew gone they just lost all of their charisma haha 

Pretty upsetting, Drew has great stage presence and banter which is important for a mostly instrumental band like CHON. Also his vocals were great I thought, and I did like his bass parts. I think they fit great with just the perfect amount of complexity to add to the music, not overshadow it.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 8, 2015)

anomynous said:


> Because that's where he posted about it?


But you said comments? I looked through the Instagram comments and couldn't find any from drew? Only found them on Facebook, idk maybe I'm blind xD

I remember that exact comment on Youtube about who wrote the bass parts and what not. I agree that they're probably looking to step up their bass lines to match the complex guitars. I mean they had Brian Evans write drum parts on WooHoo! so they probably aim for perfection or something

I want to say "but he was the vocalist" buuut it was only two tracks and I'm sure they have that covered.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 8, 2015)

/:


----------



## ASoC (Nov 8, 2015)

Do none of you guys have a physical copy of Grow? The CD tells you who played what for each track. Nathan is only a bit above Drew in that respect. Between Brain Evans and Matt Garstka, Nathan didn't play as many songs as you'd expect.


----------



## anomynous (Nov 8, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> But you said comments? I looked through the Instagram comments and couldn't find any from drew? Only found them on Facebook, idk maybe I'm blind xD
> 
> I remember that exact comment on Youtube about who wrote the bass parts and what not. I agree that they're probably looking to step up their bass lines to match the complex guitars. I mean they had Brian Evans write drum parts on WooHoo! so they probably aim for perfection or something
> 
> I want to say "but he was the vocalist" buuut it was only two tracks and I'm sure they have that covered.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Nov 9, 2015)

This is just me speculating but they mentioned artistic differences, I wonder if it had to do with the singing? Maybe he wanted more of it and they didnt or vice versa? idk this just seemed like it was so abrupt.


----------



## gunch (Nov 9, 2015)

If they bring in some ass-beater that shreds a fretless I'll be pumped

I could take or leave the vocals anyways


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 10, 2015)

@anonymous Yeah sorry man I'm freaking blind I guess 


ASoC said:


> Do none of you guys have a physical copy of Grow? The CD tells you who played what for each track. Nathan is only a bit above Drew in that respect. Between Brain Evans and Matt Garstka, Nathan didn't play as many songs as you'd expect.


I dont >.> anyway that's what I was getting at... /: except Nathan hopefully wouldn't get kicked out becaaaause he's Mario's brother?


Mr-Jemhead93 said:


> This is just me speculating but they mentioned artistic differences, I wonder if it had to do with the singing? Maybe he wanted more of it and they didnt or vice versa? idk this just seemed like it was so abrupt.


In this situation probably both.


silverabyss said:


> If they bring in some ass-beater that shreds a fretless I'll be pumped
> I could take or leave the vocals anyways


That would be sick, and idk I liked the vocals, but like I said if they want vocals again they'll most likely just step up and handle it themselves.


----------



## TGOD (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, Mario called out some guy on Facebook that accused them of kicking Drew out because Sumerian told them to (on top of that he accused them of "practicing too much").

Mario explicitly stated that it had nothing to do with ANYTHING other than the artistic differences between Drew and the rest of the band, and that nobody outside the band had a hand in Drew's departure.

He insisted that differences about the band was the main issue and explained that a lot of people only see them for 45 minutes on-stage and don't really understand the inner workings of the band the rest of the 6 months when they're on the road and spend LITERALLY every waking moment together.

In saying that, I'm fairly certain that the "artistic differences" had a lot to do with vocals as well as his capabilities on the bass.

For one, in a Reddit AMA a while ago, Drew said that he loved singing on the tracks and definitely wanted to explore it more with the band. If there's any creative/artistic differences in the band, that's about the ONLY conclusion I can come to. Because other than that, Drew seemed to REALLY be in to the music they wrote. Hell, he's basically the only enthusiastic one on stage when they're playing live.

But that brings me to point two. He was the only one enthusiastic on the stage because, really, his parts weren't all that great, nor that difficult. I must have watched that SXSW setlist a million times by now and nothing he ever does just screams "skill" or "raw talent" like literally EVERYONE else in the band does when they play their parts.

If it wasn't the singing, then I'm willing to bet it was definitely the rest of the band wanting to find a more fitting player to fill the bassist role.

in all seriousness, Drew was sort of holding them back, technically and creatively, in the songwriting category. Because everyone else in the band is pretty on-point.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Apr 19, 2017)

How has no one posted their new song yet?!?! New album Homey drops June 13th. New US tour to follow. I can't wait


----------



## Veldar (Apr 20, 2017)

Tera melos are supporting, you owe it to yourselves to check them out!


----------



## Buffnuggler (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow Tera Melos supporting? That's interesting. One of these days they are going to play older material on tour again and I want to be there.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm stoked to see Little Tybee on support. I'm amazed I've never seen them considering they are from Atlanta


----------



## bhakan (Apr 20, 2017)

This new song is awesome and the tour lineup is amazing. Absolutely going to see them.


----------



## Glades (Apr 21, 2017)

I love the new tune. Did anyone notice that at the very end, when they are playing to the little green dudes, there is only 3 band members? I guess they came to the realization that CHON is a 3 member band, with a token bass player lol


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Apr 21, 2017)

Glades said:


> I love the new tune. Did anyone notice that at the very end, when they are playing to the little green dudes, there is only 3 band members? I guess they came to the realization that CHON is a 3 member band, with a token bass player lol



Their bass passages have never sounded as complex as the rest of the music. I'm sure they will hire someone to play on tour for them.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 21, 2017)

I found the song a bit boring, but I really dig the video.


----------



## Glades (Apr 21, 2017)

Just bought my ticket! 230 miles away, but well worth the drive. Can't wait!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 25, 2017)

Just saw this, but they dropped another single


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 16, 2017)

I really dig their new album so far; I'm sure the laid back hip-hop/electronic inspired tracks will polarize some fans but it still has that CHON feel to them; the whole album made for some great driving music on this nice June day 

I can't believe the last time I saw them live was back in 2013 when they were with AAL and ATB. They've grown so much since then!


----------



## nyxzz (Jun 16, 2017)

Any track that isn't featuring someone else is excellent. Those tones are amazing, I see they've been using prestige Talmans and those mystery Suhr-banez prototypes with Matchless combos live it seems. Good stuff. The electronic tracks I can deal with...except Nayhoo. Wtf is that. Then again, I *REALLY* hate that style of rap that is on that track where everything is incomprehensible and in some weird symmetrical cadence. I mean, I strongly dislike rap in general but that Future style is unbelievably bad. I want to say Glitch is the best of the electronic tracks. The solos in Waterslide and Checkpoint are masterful imo. Part of me wishes they'd redo OG and make Newborn Sun 2 sometime though...


----------



## Sebski (Jun 16, 2017)

Loving all the guest appearances. I feel like a Tyler, The Creator-Chon collab is actually possible now.

New album is the best they've ever done. Perfect balance of classic chon tracks with more hip hop-esque tunes.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 16, 2017)

Have to agree, this is the quintessential Chon album for me. I'm so glad there's no rerecorded old tracks, that was frustrating when I got Grow in and saw that there were 4 older tracks that got retracked and recorded. I find it such a waste to go back to old material unless it's a project to pay tribute to a milestone in a band's career.

The featured songs are incredible, Berry Streets and Nayhoo are so catchy that I haven't been giving the other tracks more attention. Overall a great album and I absolutely love it front to back. The track that I enjoy the least is Glitch.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 4, 2017)

I've legit listened to this album over thirty times, sometimes two or three times in a day lol. It's just so good, the arrangement of the songs is a perfect pace and that ending of Wave Bounce, god damn. It's like a lullaby and as someone who grew up on the coast of Florida, it really evokes some imagery of the ocean and the beach back home, just letting time slip by. 

The songs also feel more cohesive, like the overall song structures are just better written than their previous efforts. There's no way to choose a favorite song but the solo in Waterfall, the opening riff of No Signal (and Erick's tasty riff with those bends), the middle break of Here and There, and The Space are probably my favorites. 

Such a great album, surprised more people aren't talking about it.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 14, 2019)

Surprised there's no interest in this new album, been listening to it all week. Almost done transcribing Gift, really love all the tracks.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jun 14, 2019)

Yeah this album fuckin rips! Loving it.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy to hear them return to form.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jun 17, 2019)

I need to sit down and really digest it this week. Honestly, I still love and prefer CHON's earlier, distorted guitar stuff. That being said, of course there's always gonna be cool shit that blows me away in each new album. Any favorite songs? I really dig the dark, classical intro in Pitch Dark.


----------



## Sebski (Jun 17, 2019)

Pleeeease can someone tab If. Some cracking riffs in there.


----------



## fps (Jun 18, 2019)

New album's brilliant.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 20, 2019)

Pitch Dark is such a great track.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 21, 2019)

Pitch Dark is the only one I've listened to so far but it was pretty good, loved the acoustic intro. I'm hoping the rest of the album has a similar feel to their older stuff, I wasn't really a fan of Homey at all.


----------



## dogletnoir (Jun 23, 2019)

Pitch Dark is definitely cool.
i might be wrong, but i don't think either Mario or Erick play 7 or 8 string guitars,
though.


----------



## Acme (Jun 24, 2019)

Just noticed Domi is the support on the current tour. She is unreal.


----------



## Takk (Jun 24, 2019)

New live video!


----------

